# NFS problem

## de4d

just after i installed gentoo i remarked that mounting an NFS fs took quite long (about 2-3 mins). i didnt care tho, cause it worked.

now (without having done anything about it) it waits for the same 2-3 mins and then brings up a 'mount: rpc: portmapper failure - rpc: timed

out'.

the server works fine (mounted from another machine).

im using the 2.4.18-r9 gentoo kernel and compiled in NFSclient support.

i thought kernel support for a specific file system enables me to mount this filesystem - but there must be something wrong about that.

tanx in advance for any hints.

----------

## kirill

 *de4d wrote:*   

> just after i installed gentoo i remarked that mounting an NFS fs took quite long (about 2-3 mins). i didnt care tho, cause it worked.
> 
> now (without having done anything about it) it waits for the same 2-3 mins and then brings up a 'mount: rpc: portmapper failure - rpc: timed
> 
> out'.

 

slow mount - You did start portmapper, didn't you?

# /etc/init.d/pormat start

We've also had some discussion about NFS here: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=12842

----------

## de4d

thanx for ur hints but read this (its actually weird):

mount somehost:share mountpoint

-> RPC timeout

mount somehost.somedomain:share mountpoint

-> WORKS

host somehost

-> somehost.somedomain has adress w.x.y.z (which is correct)

cat /etc/resolv.conf

-> nameserver b.l.a.h

-> seach somedomain

i think this is a bug

but maybe im just dumb

----------

## kirill

 *de4d wrote:*   

> thanx for ur hints but read this (its actually weird):
> 
> mount somehost:share mountpoint
> 
> -> RPC timeout
> ...

 

How does the file /etc/exports on the SOMEHOST look like?

is it "/share other.ip.address()" or "/share otherhost()" or "/share otherhost.otherdomain()" and does other.ip.address have reverse?

----------

## de4d

in the exports file ive only used plain ip adresses

ive set this up b4 ive done the nameserver stuff

----------

## kirill

 *de4d wrote:*   

> in the exports file ive only used plain ip adresses
> 
> ive set this up b4 ive done the nameserver stuff

 

I  remember when I used ip-address in exports and tried to access it. Guess what I got "permission denied" and guess why? my beloved ISP had setup a reverse (on its dns server) which was totally different from my clients FQDN. Even setting the ip address and the FQDN to match in /etc/hosts didn't help.

----------

## de4d

permission denied is at least a problem which u can trace back in a certain way.

my rpc timeouts let my whole portmapd seem to be srcewed (which obviously is not...)

if i hadnt tried this with ip adresses just by chance, id still sit here looking 4 a way out ...

when i have some time ill try to reproduce this - in anyway its a kinda interesting error to me :)

----------

## bravecobra

Seems I'm experiencing the same problem here.

----------

